
Why Tech Driven Mortgage Lending Will Eliminate the Traditional Mortgage Process - PretzelFisch
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markgreene/2015/10/23/why-tech-driven-mortgage-lending-will-eliminate-the-traditional-mortgage-getting-process/
======
PretzelFisch
>Somewhere out there is a 20-something kid in a hoodie writing code and
angling for start-up money to bring this inevitable future on-line.

I doubt there are many 20 somethings that frustrated with the mortgage
experience. I am not sure what the fascination with instantaneous is, other
then driven by some fear that the Millennial generation won't give them
business.

